# Any Risk Connecting PSU to Surge/Spike protection plugs



## akhilc47 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi,

My wall socket is a bit far from my desk, so I decided to buy a multiplug board with extension cable (3/5 meter). *Is it okay to connect UPS to a surge/spike protected plug? Like the ones offered by HP/Philips etc.*

<Wall Socket>-------<Multiplug>-------<APC-1.1kVA>-----<Monitor+Cabinet PSU+Wifi router>

My speaker, phone charger etc. will be connected to remaining plugs in that multiplug. I've a been using a cheap multiplug which has been working well for almost 1.5 years, but it lost two plugs now. I'm not really interested in having Spike protection, since there's in-built surge protection inside UPS, afaik. But these HP/Philips ones looks to have good build quality which is the only reason I thought of buying them instead of cheap ones.

Please let me know if this is fine... Dont wanna fry anything

Thank you


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2017)

Always use good quality branded spike guard like Belkin / APC - other than these two Philips, Anchor, EveReady are also decent. Don't even think of of brands like MX, Frontec etc. for spike guards.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2017)

You can get something like:
CyberPower (P0315SUA0-UN) 3 Outlet USB Surge Protector (Black): Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie
or
Havells 6A Four-Way Extension Board (White): Amazon.in: Home &amp; Kitche

One of my friends is using the cyberpower model, he has never had any issues with that and moreover the USB ports and the Connected Equipment Guarantee provided by cyberpower is an added advantage.
Also one of my cousins is using the Havells model. This is a great one indeed. It survived during a heavy lightning and protected the router plugged in it where as a TV attached directly to the mains died. The build is also too good unlike cheap brands.


----------

